
Meadow is the Amazon of weed - piyushgupta27
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/02/buy-weed-online/
======
FearNotDaniel
Jesus Christ, what a hypocritical world we live in. Such Orwellian doublethink
to maintain the pretense that only 'patients' are receiving 'medical
marijuana' from 'dispensaries', otherwise the powers that be might shut the
whole thing down in a fit of 'reefer madness' paranoia about the collapse of
society. Maybe it'll take two or more generations of maintaining this
ridiculous charade, everyone admiring the Emperor's rather fine clothes (in
this case, an imaginary white coat and scrubs), before recreational use
becomes so normalized that everyone can just drop the game. I mean, I don't
live in the USA so I don't know what it's really like there on the ground, but
does anyone really believe this "medical marijuana" business at face value?

~~~
dumbneurologist
You are exactly right.

As a doctor who sees patients with a legitimate use for compounds that come
from the cannabis plant, the people who want recreational access just bog down
the health system.

I am strongly in favor of federal recreational legalization, if for no other
reason than to get it out of my office.

Prohibition has failed, and legalization is a far superior public policy
option.

Recreational use should be available through places like Meadow, and medical
use should come through conventional pharmaceutical manufacturing methods
(like you would want for any other medication you take).

~~~
pstuart
> Prohibition has failed

In a sad way, it's been very successful in the context it was enacted: as a
tool to oppress "minorities". It was never about actual dangers from cannabis
itself.

~~~
hapnin
You're correct. John Erlichman, convicted Nixon aide, said as much:

"The Nixon campaign in 1968, and the Nixon White House after that, had two
enemies: the antiwar left and black people. You understand what I’m saying? We
knew we couldn’t make it illegal to be either against the war or black, but by
getting the public to associate the hippies with marijuana and blacks with
heroin, and then criminalizing both heavily, we could disrupt those
communities. We could arrest their leaders, raid their homes, break up their
meetings, and vilify them night after night on the evening news. Did we know
we were lying about the drugs? Of course we did."

1994, talking to journalist Dan Baum, Legalize It All: How to win the war on
drugs, Harper's Magazine, April 2016

~~~
merinowool
Such revelation should cause heads to roll, people being released, pardoned
and being paid compensation beside the end of prohibition. But there is not
much happening. Why people are in such apathy?

------
Simulacra
This "article" feels more like a marketing pitch. Does TechCrunch run paid
content?

~~~
089723645897236
Yes. And so does every single other blog with any sort of popularity.

------
magissima
It's rare to see Amazon as a positive comparison these days, at least on HN. I
was expecting the article to be about how Meadow was strangling the life out
of its competitors or abusing its market dominance or something.

------
Edd314159
Was marijuana the blockchain of 2017? Where as long as you aligned your
product with weed, even if it was actually a pretty generic product, there was
suddenly extra interest?

~~~
darepublic
Blockchain was the blockchain of 2017...

------
laythea
Surely, companies will be able to use regular POS systems, as this becomes
more and more legal? And the more legal it becomes, the less market this
company has...

------
intopieces
I’m not convinced of the long term viability of this business model. Lots of
people buy pot from these places as a novelty, like when friends visit from
out of town or when the shops first open. Pot nowadays is so strong than your
normal 9-to-5, weekend pot smoker can make do with very small quantities that
last a while. The green rush seems like a very short boom and bust cycle,
maybe 2 years at best.

~~~
mylons
i think you underestimate how many people enjoy being intoxicated

------
908087
Does this mean Meadow sells counterfeit marijuana, pays such low wages that
many of their employees need food stamps, and fosters an environment where
employees feel the need to piss in bottles to avoid bathroom breaks?

